# New from Mate Rimac



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.rimac-automobili.com/press/rimac-automobili-launching-greyp-bikes-p15


----------



## barron (Dec 10, 2011)

This one has got me baffled.

Does this mean that the car is complete and their engineers don't have anything to do or that the engineers that put this bike together are not on the critical path anymore and everyone is waiting on the guy developing the ashtray or license plate holder?

I'm not sure why they'd release a picture of a bike that doesn't even look finished, e.g. raw/ poorly finished metal around the headstock. Scuffed bar ends.


----------

